# Famous Musician Houses Through Time



## chadStevens (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys! Noob here to the Classical Music board. Thanks for the welcome!

So, we created an infographic that looks at famous musicians and their houses over time. You can see where Bach, Beethoven and other classical artists as well as some of today's musicians lived and compare their homes! Check it out: http://www.movoto.com/blog/novelty-real-estate/homes-that-strike-a-chord/

Just figured you all would like it!

Feedback? Thoughts?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

A house that I looked for and never found is the war time home Benjamin Britten. During WW#2 he live for a time on Long Island (NY) in the town of Amityville, that is about 5 miles from my home. I once thought that there would be sort of marker, but if there is one I have never found it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A very nice page! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Thanks! Are you really Bruno Walter?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Until tomorrow.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

chadStevens said:


> Hey guys! Noob here to the Classical Music board. Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> So, we created an infographic that looks at famous musicians and their houses over time. You can see where Bach, Beethoven and other classical artists as well as some of today's musicians lived and compare their homes! Check it out: http://www.movoto.com/blog/novelty-real-estate/homes-that-strike-a-chord/
> 
> ...


With only two or three classical musician's homes out of more than a dozen, all others being pop musicians, it is of little interest to classical fans. It is 90% or more pop musician's homes.

Your customer demographic is, therefore -- ta da, the youth market, teens to, well you know, mid thirties? the consumers of pop culture and its ancillary paraphernalia.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Sinatra's house is way cool. Even if I had the money to buy it, I wouldn't be cool enough to live in it.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This one has proven to be pretty famous:










And Mozart's childhood home did drag my entire family out to Austria when I was sixteen.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

John Coltrane's home has been saved from the wrecking ball; now they're trying to save it from the ravages of age.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

kv466 said:


>


Hmm. Guessing, I'd say they're a bunch of Deadbeats.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's the house Erik Satie was raised in.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I found it funny that Tchaikovsky's house was larger than Lady Gaga's lol.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Hehehhehee...the bigger the talent, the smaller the house!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

dionisio said:


> Hehehhehee...the bigger the talent, the smaller the house!


Ha! Then Satie rules them all! When Ornella Volta ran the Satie musuem out of his old Paris hovel, she boasted of it as the world's smallest museum.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

dionisio said:


> Hehehhehee...the bigger the talent, the smaller the house!


Hey I like Tchaikovsky , lol. Mozart's was pretty much humongous too, 10,000+ square feet!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Aaron Copland's home (Rock Hill) which he bought in 1960. It's now on the National Register of Historic Places.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a meeting of old and new:









On the right George Frideric Handel's home in London. 250 years later Jimi Hendrix lived next door.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dionisio said:


> Hehehhehee...the bigger the talent, the smaller the house!


I live in a very large house!!!!

Ohhhh.........


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Stargazer said:


> ....Mozart's was pretty much humongous too, 10,000+ square feet!


10,000 sf. for Mozart? Which was that? I'm only aware of his three apartments in Vienna, and his birthplace apartment in Salzburg, none of which were close to that size.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

dave brubeck's house


----------

